# Picked Up A Craba Russian Watch But Can't Find Out



## glockrock (Jun 21, 2007)

anything about it on internet. Watch is stainless, beveled bezel, face is white with red star in middle containing hammer/sickle and cccp in red lettering under it. Watch is made in ussr. Also has a red sweep hand. doesn't have band. I think it's from the 1980's.?????

My questions are: is it mechanical or quartz and did it have a strap or bracelet?

Thanks for any help.......


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi there,

Well, you're reading the cyrillic as "Craba" and the name is actually (in English) "Slava" which is reckoned to mean "Glory".









Welco me to the forum, and the Russki watches bit. There's lots of good guys here who will help with advice. It would help if you could manage to post a picture of the watch. Take a picture and park it at 2Photobucket" or similar and the reference it using the "Insert Image" button along the top of the page you compose replies on, the fourth from right button.

From your description, it's most likely pre 1991 when Made in USSR was dropped as Glasnost kicked in. That's not guaranteed though, some dials were still in stock and used beyond 1991. Slava watches were/are made in Moscow itself.









As far as I know (which isn't a lot







) Slava watches are all mechanical. Some are Automatic (self winding) and they come with and without day and dates. Russian watches almost always have the caliber number stamped onto the movement, but you need to get the back off to get this info. Popular Slava calibers are 2414 and 2427 = 24 mm diameter and then the model 14 or 27.









Anyhow, post a piccie if you can and it will help with ID-ing the watch. HTH a bit


----------



## glockrock (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome and help. If you read a couple of posts under this you'll see that

I found a pic of my watch on ussrwatches.info homepage. I couldn't believe the luck..

I haved searched the net diligently but I guess you could say I finally found it on the net.

Anyway, I still don't know anything about the watch except what you reported and if you

would check out the above mentioned website and you'll see my watch at the top with

the red star with hammer/sickle and cccp in red lettering.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi again,

The "CCCP" bit is simply "USSR" in cyrillic, if you see older footage of Olympics and so on, you'll find this on the tracksuits etc.







.

Juri Levenberg book "Russian Wristwatches" 1995 suggests a value of around $40.00 to $55.00 for virtually any Slava watch, and prices probabably haven't moved much since then, call it a maximum of Â£25.00 -ish in good condition with box and paperwork. Less obviously without the box and paperwork. It would have most likely come on a black leather strap as new, most Slava's I've seen seem to be on black leather as new, but it's not unusual to find them in boxes without a strap, it was easier to import them that way and fit straps locally.

Mechanical watches need a service every now and then to keep running 100%, this can cost more than older watches are worth, some guys here can service their own as a "hobby", a bit like vintage car enthusiasts will fix their own cars.









HTH a bit more, that's about the extent of my knowledge about Slava, I have three I think including the Slava "Medical" watch, a big (44mm) watch with an extra scale to enable fast reading of pulse rates when used by a Doctor.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

glockrock said:


> anything about it on internet. Watch is stainless, beveled bezel, face is white with red star in middle containing hammer/sickle and cccp in red lettering under it. Watch is made in ussr. Also has a red sweep hand. doesn't have band. I think it's from the 1980's.?????
> 
> My questions are: is it mechanical or quartz and did it have a strap or bracelet?
> 
> Thanks for any help.......


Hi, is it this one?

If it is, it's quartz and this was originaly on a white strap.










Mike


----------



## glockrock (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep that's it! Thanks alot guys.............


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MIKE said:


> glockrock said:
> 
> 
> > anything about it on internet. Watch is stainless, beveled bezel, face is white with red star in middle containing hammer/sickle and cccp in red lettering under it. Watch is made in ussr. Also has a red sweep hand. doesn't have band. I think it's from the 1980's.?????
> ...


I keep meaning to get one of those, the trouble is they rarely seem to appear & always when something else is attracting my money


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Told you I didn't know a lot!

Learn summat every day here on







Slava _Quartz_! Only got a couple of Quartz movements in total, mainly interested in mechanical watches. There you go!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This particular model also comes as a manual wind mechanical model, although this is the only example I've seen to date. You may have another!



The back is marked 1 86 but the movement has no markings...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Now you see there's differences between the two - your mechanical one has the crown at normal 3 o'clock position, whilst as far as I can see the Quartz version seems to have it at 4/5 o'clock. So maybe this is an easy "tell" between the two?









So from the original posting, what's the position of the crown (winder) {remember original poster is a "newbie", may not know crown as a term} we need to hope we can get this info and translate back to <its crown positions ID which movement?>


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

The hands are the give away; 'modern' for the quartz....


----------

